
Time Inc. Said to Be Interested in Joining Fray of Yahoo Suitors - kralilk
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-23/time-inc-said-to-be-interested-in-joining-fray-of-yahoo-suitors
======
perseusprime11
What makes them think they (Time Inc.) can run this business better than
Yahoo?

